# More mistakes of Bush



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Now, he is gathering his Daddy's old stuff for advise. This is a mistake. Those guys are cold war people; they are all outdated and so is their experience and phylosophy. They were good dealing with Brezhnev, but they are inept dealing with Islamist terrorism. This is what Bush did wrong all the way from the start until present. He should go ahead and attract younger and capable people to deal with international terrorism and pull us out of that bog in Iraq.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I am so relieved that you know what GWB should do ...

I feel so much better now.

If you could possibly find some way to discuss any issue without reverting back to your incessant "Bash Bush Mush Mouth B.S." your appearance would be greatly improved.

Put whatever mental faculties you have to work ... and come up with something productive to say. Or at least a productive way to say it.

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

To hell with the "new" guys.....where's Henry Kissinger?!?!?!?!?!?

That's one of the major problems nowadays....people thinking things need to be different now, including how the Constitution is interpreted!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Now, he is gathering his Daddy's old stuff for advise. This is a mistake. Those guys are cold war people; they are all outdated and so is their experience and phylosophy. They were good dealing with Brezhnev, but they are inept dealing with Islamist terrorism. This is what Bush did wrong all the way from the start until present. He should go ahead and attract younger and capable people to deal with international terrorism and pull us out of that bog in Iraq.


The democrats are in power now, they should have all the problems solved soon :eyeroll: they have tons of blood on their hands from Iraq.
Number one, they were on board at the start then tried to get the public against it by spewing garbage and lies thus making the enemy push harder and kill more thinking that they would push us out if they could feed the democrats enough body bags and negitive news. 
So now that your dem's are in power please stick to blaiming them for all the failures and setbacks this country will soon go thru, thanks to their hunger for power at any cost! :******:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

ABBK, You can be sure that the myriad failures the Dem's will experience in the next six years will have nothing whatever to do with anything THEY have done wrong. They have the Small Bush legacy preceding them and are sure to point out that whatever goes wrong is a result of what mistakes their predecessor made. Truthfully though, it will be much the same as the Rep's blaming so many of their shortcomings over the past six years on the failures of Hillarity Clinton and her husband. Contemplating politics and it's characters is a good excuse to take a dose of castor oil! Cleanses the mind and body, don't you know. Burl


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed! :beer:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

The age of terrorism is too new and America got a late jump on it. We should have had spies throughout the middle east knowing anything and everything. We didn't. To say that we need a younger team with more international terrorism know how is much more ideal, but maybe not possible because of our lack of knowledge.

Get us out of that bog in Iraq, huh? I agree!! Only I hope we do it with increased troops, a new offensive, leveled cities, and tactical nuclear weapons.

ABBK, I agree to an extent. But just remember, whatever goes right during the democrats turn in power is "all because of Bush" according to the Repubs. It's a game...EVERYONE thinks they did good and the other guy did bad...sadly, that's just the way it is....

Jeff Given


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

America is easy to hate. We have our nose in everyones business while the rest of our allies hide behind our skirt. That skirt has a target painted on it so everyone can take a shot at it. Such is our foreign diplomacy as the bully of the free world. It is not hard to see why the world hates Americans and the leadership we represent. And not only do we fight the rest of the world but we fight amongst our own political climate and do not show a unified front coming from America or our supposed allies. Not a good scenario coming from the leaders of the free world.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> America is easy to hate.


Really?



> we fight amongst our own political climate and do not show a unified front


No kidding, and who's fault is that? Would Bush's fault, no WMD, no terrorists, Bush lied, have anything to do with the lack of unification in America? Look inward for the solution here.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> America is easy to hate. We have our nose in everyones business while the rest of our allies hide behind our skirt. That skirt has a target painted on it so everyone can take a shot at it. Such is our foreign diplomacy as the bully of the free world. It is not hard to see why the world hates Americans and the leadership we represent. And not only do we fight the rest of the world but we fight amongst our own political climate and do not show a unified front coming from America or our supposed allies. Not a good scenario coming from the leaders of the free world.


  :eyeroll: You should be a shaimed of yourself if you really believe that :bs: !


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

'Bout time you showed up Plainsman! I was hoping you wouldn't let him get away with that.

It seems Webster's needs to add to their thesaurus, as it appears "unified front" is now considered synonomous with "do it our way", at least as far as the liberals are concerned.

I wonder how many of those billions of people around the world who were able to eat something today because of the nasty 'ole US of A hate us as much as Rooster does?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Last couple days the buzz words "re-deploy" and "oversight" sure have popped up a lot in the Democrats speeches. Seems like re-deploy means go somewhere else and watch from a distance. And that oversight jargon sure sounds like the micromanage slang from the Vietnam era just before they cut of funding for the troops. Remember the home bomb shelters people built back in the 50's and 60's? Wonder if anyone still makes them............

As for other countries hating America............... probable just me but I could care less.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As for other countries hating America............... probable just me but I could care less.


You know Gohon I am part French but hate to admit it. Those self important pansies perhaps would think of me as a red neck, North Dakota farm boy, but it's better than being spineless. In America people who grow up in the sticks with no indoor plumbing can reach adult hood with as much sophistication as the French, but usually with less arrogance. 
I am certainly not going out of my way to meet the approval of the rest of the world. I don't know if being your own man is still popular in America or not, but it's popular with the type of people I like.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'm not completely convinced it's "Hate" from most of the folks out there in the Free World. There are plenty of "emotions" which when put into words could be construed as "hate."

Seems to me we have a situation where the Communist Bloc and fringe dictators kept much of Radical Islam under their thumb for decades.

Once that all collapsed America was the only Super Power left standing

Now, Virtually every Nation on earth fully realizes America is the only Power on earth able to squech Radical Islam ...

And knowing the methods of Radical Islam those nations know two things ...

America has to act no matter what ...

And they also know they need to "tread lightly" on Radical Islam for fear of thier own existence ... seemingly to me almost as if begging for mercy in some cases.

At the moment there is little benefit to snuggling up to America ... the threat is not yet Grave Enough.


----------

